# Ξαναδήλωσε ο Τσακαλώτος ότι η αξιολόγηση θα κλείσει πιο γρήγορα από όσο νομίζετε!



## nickel (Apr 1, 2017)

Ούτε σαν πρωταπριλιάτικο δεν έχει πια πέραση αυτό. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2017)

Πού βρίσκεται το λάικ είπαμε στη Λεξιλογία;


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2017)

Πόσο ωραίο όταν ο γελοιογράφος καταλαβαίνει από οικονομία. Σκίτσο του Ηλία Μακρή από την Καθημερινή της 3/6/2017.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2017)

Ουφ, νομίζω ότι απομακρύνθηκε οριστικά ο εφιάλτης του ιμέιλ Χαρδούβελη!

Εγώ θα ήθελα να εξάρω την επιμονή με την οποία ο πρωθυπουργός απέτρεψε την τακτοποίηση του χρέους σε μια περίοδο που εμείς ήμασταν πιο ευάλωτοι σε πιέσεις (εξόφληση 7 δις) και οι αρχιδανειστές στη λιγότερο γενναιόδωρη φάση τους. Θα ήταν εθνική μειοδοσία να τους επιτρέπαμε να δώσουν τώρα μια μίζερη λύση. Ας αφήσουμε να κάνουν κάτι οι επόμενες κυβερνήσεις (μετά το 2022 ή το 2060; ).


----------

